# Male HRT



## pamc (Aug 13, 2009)

Please, please help. My physician (family practice) has male patients with hormone replacment therapy....AMA standard practice is that these patients have a PSA every 6 months, problem is coding the need for  the PSA.....does anyone have any experience with this. Cannot use a screening diagnosis or ED, please advise.

thanks


----------



## wverret (Aug 13, 2009)

pamc said:


> Please, please help. My physician (family practice) has male patients with hormone replacment therapy....AMA standard practice is that these patients have a PSA every 6 months, problem is coding the need for  the PSA.....does anyone have any experience with this. Cannot use a screening diagnosis or ED, please advise.
> 
> thanks



Why can you not use a screening diagnosis???  If the standard practice is to repeat the PSA every 6 months, it would still be a diagnostic test.


----------

